# From Russia with love - free



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

http://blog.makezine.com/craft/from_russia_with_love_cabled_b/

Loading a little bit slow, be patient. Enjoy.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

this is gorgeous!! Thank you for the link!!!


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

WOW! my skiing/snowboarding/mountain climbing daughter in Colorado will like this
thx!


----------



## rosw (Sep 19, 2011)

Fabulous. I am going to make one to wear on chilly mornings when I go for a gentle jog. I have asthma so cold air usually keeps me indoors. This will be wonderful. Scarves just dont stay in place but am sure this will. Cant thank you enough


----------



## Annmilla (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you. This will be ideal when I am walking the dogs in winter. Ann


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

I can't print this and when I try to e-mail it to myself, I get the MAKE subscription page. Can someone PM me the pattern, please? I have lots of friends who snowmobile and would love this.


----------



## Bitsee (Mar 11, 2013)

That is a real nice pattern. Thank you.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

i have it ready 2 email if u'd PM ur addy



pjcoldren said:


> I can't print this and when I try to e-mail it to myself, I get the MAKE subscription page. Can someone PM me the pattern, please? I have lots of friends who snowmobile and would love this.


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

Awesome pattern !


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank you very much. This will be a great present for my friend who rides snowmobiles.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks you, I did a cut and paste and put it into a word document!


----------



## deareed (Oct 2, 2012)

I right click mouse, it brings up box with print in it and also at the bottom rt. i can enlarge print.then on left page insert how many pages to print in this case 1-13 hit print your good to go.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

That cashmere blend sounds delicious but an alpaca/silk/merino blend might be more economical.


----------



## scot_belle (Feb 10, 2013)

pjcoldren said:


> I can't print this and when I try to e-mail it to myself, I get the MAKE subscription page. Can someone PM me the pattern, please? I have lots of friends who snowmobile and would love this.


Since I do NOT bother with printing, I just open up a new WORD file...and then just COPY-PASTE all of the pattern into it.

I can either save that WORD file as is, or...choose the option for creating a PDF.

EITHER WAY...I always make sure that the original source URL is included in my saved copy. I do this as both a way to follow my tracks if I want to reconnect with that designer/source for other patterns, and also for when someone asks for the pattern ...being able to provide it without violating copyright.

I hope this helps you,


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. It will be just right for my kids up north.


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

What every well-dressed bank robber should be wearing. Pardon my sense of humour: in most areas of Australia you'd be arrested for wearing a balaclava: it just doesn't get that cold. It made me giggle.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Love it. Thank you!


----------

